# 09-10 Routan: Warranty Extension for Front Wheel Bearings



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

Just received letter today.
http://home.comcast.net/~mozartguy/FWBWE.pdf

EDIT:

Can somebody explain to me how to enable attachments? My posting permissions say that "You may not post attachments".

Thanks.


----------



## corum999 (Apr 2, 2010)

*2009 SEL front right bearing just replaced*

I just had my front right bearing replaced on our 2009 SEL. It was in bad shape. 

About 6 months ago I had noticed a small grinding/sound that reminded me of past wheel bearing trouble. My Wife brought it in to the dealer to check on the bearings and they brushed off the grind/sound as a "bad tire" on the back of the van. I happened to drive it months later and it was definitely roaring and grinding. They didn't have any problem figuring out the problem when I brought it in at that point. 

I wish that the Routan didn't have some of these common issues like brakes, but we do love it all the same. My Wife is still very happy with the van, and it is the perfect road trip vehicle with kids.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Looks like all '09 owners will get these ...*

As I recieved the very same letter ... perhaps they'll eventually do something post warranty about the brakes as well (Ha!) but you never know. No issues that I can recall for mine and I also went through my past maintenance reciepts and nothing on the wheel bearings. I've had these done on other cars and its something you'll more than likely notice right away due to the unique noise. They must have had more than a few premature failures in order to do this ...


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Yep, I got it last week too for our 2010, yes they have had a lot of failures on the Chryco's 

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...eel-humming-noise-Does-K19-recall-apply-to-me


----------



## PaulAP (May 21, 2009)

*What is not covered?*

I recently received this letter for my 09 as well, but from VW Canada eh.

I noticed one particular part.







Does this mean that if you have after-market brake rotors that they can deny this warranty extension?

Also makes you wonder why the bearings would fail...
Are the overheating factory brakes cooking the bearings? :facepalm:


----------

